# Everglades knowledge?



## bradleyboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Planning a trip to the Everglades right after Christmas, looking to pick some brains. What to expect as far as species this time of year, good lures and fly patterns, what tides to fish, good spots to camp, boat ramps, your favorite fishin holes etc. never fished there before, so any ease in the learning curve would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

> Planning a trip to the Everglades right after Christmas, looking to pick some brains. What to expect as far as species this time of year, good lures and fly patterns, what tides to fish, good spots to camp, boat ramps, your favorite fishin holes etc. never fished there before, so any ease in the learning curve would be appreciated.thanks


Captain I think you should check out DIY Flamingo in general discussions.We are talkin about the info you seek.


----------



## bradleyboy (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome thanks


----------

